# What's the best mobile base for a table saw?



## RDS (Feb 29, 2008)

Trying to get the saw (Delta 36-390C) more mobile. I see that Delta, HTC and Rockler all have universal mobile bases for around 60 bucks plus the cost of hardwood rails. Anyone have good/bad experiences with these products they'd be willing to share? Thanks in advance.


----------



## RippySkippy (Feb 9, 2007)

I couldn't find the picture for the saw model you mention, but I have a Delta contractors don't know the model number, and it had a steel mobile base to fit the saw, you could check your local service center. I have both the one from Delta for the saw, the universal where you build the rails, and they are for all intents and purposes, the same in function, the one from Delta is a bit more compact. FYI the universal stand from Rockler is nearly identical to the one from Delta, and if you watch...they'll be on sale every now and again for around $39 or so. FWIW, I like the Delta style where everything is done with your foot, some have a knob with a threaded rod to lower the supports to the floor.


----------



## RDS (Feb 29, 2008)

Sorry, it's also called the TS300 (picture here):
http://www.amazon.com/Delta-TS300-Shopmaster-10-Inch-Stationary/dp/B00006JZZL
(I think 36-390C is what they call it in Canada, where originally purchased.)
Thanks for the tip about the Rockler -- I will look out for sales.


----------



## 47_47 (Sep 11, 2007)

I've got a HTC 1000 from Rockler a few years ago. Works good, but I only need to move the saw when I need to rip 16' material.


----------



## RDS (Feb 29, 2008)

*Thanks RippySkippy*

I took your advice and waited for the Rockler base to go on sale, then grabbed it. Seems like it'll do the trick.


----------



## RippySkippy (Feb 9, 2007)

Your welcome. I think you'll like it...they're well made.


----------

